# GTI Style Headlights



## asrmatt (Nov 29, 2002)

Anyone seen or heard of doing the old style GTI headlights to a B13? I was thinking that might be kind of cool if done correctly. I don't know how or where to begin. Just a thought of something to try out.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

sounds like a good idea...........try going to ur local body shop that works on imports and ask them.........


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

does anyone have pics of these headlight>?? I would like to see what they look like.. because my car is going to be all torn apart soon and will be doing body work and a motor swap so that si the perfect time to try something like this... thanks


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

are you talkinga bout golf GTI heads because i can't think of anything from nissan that has a GTI model but to me it would seem cooler to do the GTI projectors.


----------



## asrmatt (Nov 29, 2002)

These are the style headlights I am talking about. I think the outer lights are going to be entirely too big. I may be able to do something with 4 of the inner lights. I am just throwing out an idea to see what everyone thinks.

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/images/sale36a.jpg


----------



## asrmatt (Nov 29, 2002)

let me try that again. Just got back from the bar. Bad time to post.

http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/images/sale36a.jpg


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahh, a dual-round install. Here's what I'm thinking is going to be your best bet for getting this to work:

Get a spare set of headlights and take the lens off (heat gun and a knife should do it). Make a mold of the lens and create a fairly thick block of fiberglass from the mold to fit where the lens fits. Cut some holes for the lights and use brackets to aim and mount them. Attach the fiberglass front to the back of the headlight with epoxy or something. Aim and go.

Now it's a little harder than I made it sound, but it might just work. Whether it would look good or not, though, is still up in the air.


----------



## asrmatt (Nov 29, 2002)

That could work. I am thinking that doing a photoshop with the lights on the car to get an idea of the look might be a good idea before I spend all that time and find out it looks like crap. If anyone can do that easily that would be cool. I'm not the best with photoshop, but I can try.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I like the idea of quad lights or projectors but there's no way that GTI lights would fit between the bumper and the hood of a b13. If you want something unique how about NX lights? Does anybody have a pic of that??


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

just my opinion but it seems like a waste of time trying to but heads like that on a b13. you are just making its design look more outdated than it already is, now if you were trying to put new model GTI projectors in that would be cool as fuck but once again this is just my opinion.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

I think that they are both a waist of time because it wouldn't fit anyway. I think that the best conversions would be the BMW 3 series lights or the skyline headlights. But that's my opinion.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i agree with javon that those would be the best headlight conversions for a sentra since they do have the same basic shape expecially the 3 series lights as the stock ones so they would come out clean without any serious body modifacations other than the ones to the hood, fenders and maybe bumper to make them fit. 3 series heads are one of my dream mods if i had enough dough even though if i had enough dough i would get a better car like a 3.5 altima, G35 or a GS300 but if i had unlimited funds to upgrade the sentra but i can't get a new car other than a 200sx i would do this.


----------



## asrmatt (Nov 29, 2002)

I agree, I am rethinking the whole thing. I will figure something out and post pics once its done.


----------

